# Anstatt Beton - Steinfolie für Bachlauf?



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2003)

*anstatt beton*

hallo 
was haltet ihr von bachlauffolie 
wird in baumärkten angeboten und ist mit kleinen
kieselsteinchen beklebt.
wer hat erfahrung mit diesem material


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2003)

hallo jürgen,

ich denke der preis ist einfach überspitzt.

ich hatte mal ein m zuhause um zu testen - kommt auf den verwendungszweck an.

für was willst du sie denn nehmen??

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

*antwort auf frage*

hallo juergen-b
die bachlauffolie will ich 
für den bachlauf selbst nehmen
anstatt beton weis nur doch nicht wie
die folie in böegen verlegen geht.
kann man die folie auch kleben


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

Hall Jürgen F.,

warum willst Du nicht einfach ganz normale Folie nehmen für Deinen Bachlauf, mit der kann man doch viel besser gestalten?

Wie lang soll denn das gute Stück werden und wie ausgeprägt die Kurven?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

hallo jürgen

nimm ganz normale folie - 99% davon siehst du eh nicht mehr nachdem der bachlauf belegt und bewachsen ist.

... die folie die du meinst kann man eh nicht als dichtfolie verwenden - sie ist nur dafür gedacht offene folienstellen optisch zu kaschieren - und dies schaffst du sicher billiger und mind. genausoschön mit natürlichen dingen.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

die Steinchenfolie ist meines Erachtens arg teuer. Außerdem habe ich große Zweifel, ob die Steine dauerhaft halten? Wenn ich mit der bloßen Hand da einmal rüberreibe, dann fallen schon ganz viele Steinchen ab. Mein Vater hat so steinchenbeklebte Bachlaufschalen. Da gibt es nach ein paar Jahren auch viele kahle Stellen.

Der wichtigste Grund, der meines Erachtens gegen diese Folie spricht: Die wirkt nicht viel natürlicher, als schwarze Folie. Zum einen ist die so gleichmäßig mit nahezu gleichgroßen Steinchen beklebt und zum anderen werden damit häufig nahezu senkrechte Stellen/Flächen verkleidet. Da sieht man dann zwar keine schwarze Folie, aber das Unterbewußtsein signalisiert jedem Betrachter sofort: Beschiss, geht gar nicht, daß die Steinchen da so liegen. Ergebnis: Das Auge sieht zwar ein natürliches Material (Steinchen), aber ein unatürlicher Eindruck bleibt. 

Nimm lieber billige schwarze 1mm-Folie und bestelle beim Kieswerk oder Baustoffhändler Kies(elsteine) verschiedener Körnungen (2/8, 8/16, 16/32). Davon schmeißt Du dann ordentlich etwas auf die Folie. Das dürfte finanziell ähnlich teuer sein und sieht meines Erachtens einfach natürlicher aus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

genau, da stimme ich allen voll zu.
Bekannte von uns haben sowas eingebaut und es sieht besch... aus.
(kahle Stellen, die dann doch wieder mit Steinen "gefüllt" werden und der unnatürliche Anblick....)
da rate ich dir dringend von ab!


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

*Bachlauffolie*

Hallo,

also in der Preisfrage muss ich den anderen auch voll zustimmen. Bei uns kostet der Meter einer solcher Folie 16,50 EURO.

Außerdem bleiben die Steine nicht lange da wo sie sind. Ein Freund von uns hat sich so seinen Bachlauf gebaut. Jetzt nach ungefähr 2 Jahren liegt nur noch die blanke Folie im Lauf und die Steinchen im Teich und im Filter.

Dann sieht die Folie meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht Natürlich aus. So wie auf dem Bild von Guido, das ist ein Bachlauf...

Also, wie meine Vorgänger schon geschrieben haben, würde ich dir auch zu einfacher Folie raten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

*Bachlauffolie*

Hallo Axel,

ich muß Dir wiederrsprechen  

Bachlauffolie ist SEHR GUT für die Kasse des Händlers,  


aber nicht geeignet für Bachläufe. :cry:  

Ich habe auch schon mit Bachlauffolie geliebäugelt und habe sie  
im Geschäft eines Händlers getestet, habe mit der Hand über die Folie :? 
gewischt,und es fielen viele Steine herunter.  

Und es sieht ja auch sehr natürlich aus,alle Steine mit der selben größe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

bei der Bachlauf oder Steinfolie bin ich der Überzeugung, daß Sie okay ist, nicht aber um einen kompletten Bachlauf damit zu konstruieren, vor allem wie bereits geschrieben ist sie nicht für den alleinigen Einsatz, sondern nur auf für den Einsatz auf einer normalen Teichfolie geeignet.

Ihren Sinn und zweck hat die Folie schon, so kann man Sie nutzen um kleinere Stellen zu kaschieren z. B. Teile von Wulsträndern bei PE-Becken aber auch um Kies an stellen zu sichern, wo er immer wieder abrutscht, dies habe ich z.B. bei mir am Zulauf von der Regenrinne auch gemacht, da sich dort aufgrund von Platz und Gefälle ca. 1,8 Höhendifferenz auf 4m Länge nicht viel machen läßt.

Ansonten möchte ich mich allen anderen anschließen, für den Bau eines schönen Bachlaufes (kommt bei mir dieses oder nächstes Jahr auch noch) nimm normale Folie, Kies und Steine.

Gruß
Doc Virus


----------

